# Tetracycline



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

Hello,

Do you know how to use Tetracycline ?
My fish is fin rot, and I sue Tetracyline. Afte three days, my fish become better, but after five days, he also have fin rot again. I used another five days. I changed water a few days ago, and I only add salt in the water. But He looks like worse, and I worried. Can I use Tetracyline ? Or do you know any other good medicine ?

Please teach me !

Thank you,


----------



## smarchitect (Dec 26, 2012)

I am curious as well. My betta has had a tough case of fin rot. After weeks in hospital tanks, salt water treatement and 2 cycles of tetracycline, I thought he was getting better. No regrowth, but no more loss.

So I went as far as to buy him and his snail friend a whole new tank, with new live and silk plants to hopefully keep him safe. Less than a week later, fin rot is back! Any ideas what I could be doing wrong? Checked ph, nitrate, ammonia, etc. and all is safe range.


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

smarchitect said:


> I am curious as well. My betta has had a tough case of fin rot. After weeks in hospital tanks, salt water treatement and 2 cycles of tetracycline, I thought he was getting better. No regrowth, but no more loss.
> 
> So I went as far as to buy him and his snail friend a whole new tank, with new live and silk plants to hopefully keep him safe. Less than a week later, fin rot is back! Any ideas what I could be doing wrong? Checked ph, nitrate, ammonia, etc. and all is safe range.


2 cycle of Tetracycline means are 10 days twice ?
Me too. My tank also good condition, ph, nitrate, ammonia are safe range. He looks like have strong bacteria in his gut.
I hope your batta become healthy !

Thanks,


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Tetracyline is not a good antibiotic.

Please fill this out so we don't miss something: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=49233


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

callistra said:


> Tetracyline is not a good antibiotic.
> 
> Please fill this out so we don't miss something: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=49233


Housing 
What size is your tank? 5 gallon
What temperature is your tank? 78F
Does your tank have a filter? Yes
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? I have a aeration
Is your tank heated? Yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? Live plants(soft) and a pod
Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Freezed red worms
How often do you feed your betta fish? Twice a day
Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? Two per a week
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 50 % and 100 %
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Indian almond leaves
Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?
Ammonia:0
Nitrite:0
Nitrate:0
pH:7
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 
Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? He has red of his edge fin
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? His fin are cut and melt
When did you start noticing the symptoms? I think he has fin rot
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? I add some medicine, and he looks like better, but I didn't add medicine, he has same to change his fin
Does your fish have any history of being ill? No
How old is your fish (approximately)? He is 6 months


I continued add medicine over a month. I bought Tetracycline, and I used middle of this month. A few days ago, meximun of Tetracylcine, and I changed the medicine, Jungle fungus Clear. It looks like he has stopped melt tail, but the edge of his fin are still red. Is that good working for Melafix ?

Please advice to me !

Thank you,


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Well if you're using tap water you need to be adding conditioner/declorinator.. Are you doing that?

Water changing habits are good, if not a little overboard, but won't hurt so long as he's acclimated well each time.

IAL is great.

All you feed is blood worms? Those are the candy of the fish world and shouldn't be a staple. You're in a different part of the world than I am so maybe things are available different for you.. we use pellets here or if you want to feed live food combo of things like brine shrimp.

I think what you're doing sounds okay.. Fin melt is definitely a water problem, but at least now it sounds like he has clean warm water. Just check on that dechlorinator.. and if you want you can treat him with aquarium salt at 1 tsp per gallon predissolved for up to 10 days or you can try another antibiotic. I like Kanaplex by Seachem. I have no idea if it's available where you are.

Never use Melafix on a betta. It coats their labrynth lung and can suffocate them/kill.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Isn't tetracycline supposed to be used with no light? I might be wrong.

I would give him a break from medications for a while. I remember you mentioning you use AQ salt, are you still using that? If so, how much for how long?
I myself would either finish out the medication you have now since you think it's working a bit, or switch over to just salt if it hasn't been used in the past week. 1tsp/gallon (up to 3tsp per gallon) for 10 days, perform a 25-50% change every day and replace only the amount of aquarium salt you removed. This should help.
Can you post a pic?


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

callistra said:


> Well if you're using tap water you need to be adding conditioner/declorinator.. Are you doing that?
> 
> Water changing habits are good, if not a little overboard, but won't hurt so long as he's acclimated well each time.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your kind reply.
I use conditoner.

He didn't eat pelles, that's why I fee blood worms. I'll try to feed some pellets then.

I didn't use IAL now, because he's in medicien now.

His fin like cut and cut now. He stopped melted.

Before I use medicine, I treated salt. But it's not change. And I use some medicine.
I'll buy Kanaplex.
Thank you so much !


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

aemaki09 said:


> Isn't tetracycline supposed to be used with no light? I might be wrong.
> 
> I would give him a break from medications for a while. I remember you mentioning you use AQ salt, are you still using that? If so, how much for how long?
> I myself would either finish out the medication you have now since you think it's working a bit, or switch over to just salt if it hasn't been used in the past week. 1tsp/gallon (up to 3tsp per gallon) for 10 days, perform a 25-50% change every day and replace only the amount of aquarium salt you removed. This should help.
> Can you post a pic?


I use under light. Is that wrong ?
Yes, I use salt, but it's not working.
No medicine and use salt ?
I always break from change medicine, and use salt. He always back to worse.
I take a pic.
Thank you so much !


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Hmmm...That might not be fin rot. He may be bitting his tail. Normally with rot, there will be a black area around the rotting part and I did not see that in the picture but the pic is also small and I can't really tell. 

If he is bitting, no medicine will work. You need to fin the cause of why he is doing it - stress, boredom, fins too heavy, just because he can. Sometimes the more finned males, like halfmoons - will bit their fins because they are too heavy in which case there is nothing you can really do to stop him, other then keep the water clean. You may never catch him doing it, I have a few bitters and have never seen them bitting but they do. 

This guy was a Halfmoon and he was a bitter till the day he died. RIP Sesshomarhu 









Is it just his fins that look bad or is he acting differently as well? Does he still swim around alot or just float in one spot?


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

Tikibirds said:


> Hmmm...That might not be fin rot. He may be bitting his tail. Normally with rot, there will be a black area around the rotting part and I did not see that in the picture but the pic is also small and I can't really tell.
> 
> If he is bitting, no medicine will work. You need to fin the cause of why he is doing it - stress, boredom, fins too heavy, just because he can. Sometimes the more finned males, like halfmoons - will bit their fins because they are too heavy in which case there is nothing you can really do to stop him, other then keep the water clean. You may never catch him doing it, I have a few bitters and have never seen them bitting but they do.
> 
> ...


Hmmm,not fin rot ? I susupected he has fin bitting, but he has middle of red fin. 
I mean fin rot are the edge is around black or red.
If he bitting his fin, the edge is turned red ? He has melt his other fin.

Yes, he is halfmoon, and his fins are too hearvy I think.

I show female, and he has flare. But he didn't make bubble net. And I guess he is in sick.
Is that right ?

Right now, he is in my hospital tank 1/2 gallon. He swim, and when I appear he come to me.

I am so sorry for hear that you lost fish.

Thank you for your advice !


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

callistra said:


> Well if you're using tap water you need to be adding conditioner/declorinator.. Are you doing that?
> 
> Water changing habits are good, if not a little overboard, but won't hurt so long as he's acclimated well each time.
> 
> ...


Bye the way, could you teach me which flake or pellets foods are you recommend ?

Thanks,


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

I see some red tips which look like rot. It's not bad at all though. I would use the salt at 1 tsp per 1 gallon (so half a tsp for half a gallon). Make sure it's predissolved. This is what you want: https://www.google.com/shopping/pro...a=X&ei=OknbUJLtNYTc8ASjkoDwBQ&ved=0CFUQ8wIwAA And stress coat at 1 ml per 1 gallon.. so half a ml with this: http://www.amazon.com/Stress-Coat-W...56548498&sr=8-1&keywords=api+stress+coat+plus Treat for up to 10 days or until the fins stop disappearing and you see some regrowth. IAL is great to add too. If this does not work or you've tried it a lot and want to try something different I'd go with an antibiotic like Kanaplex (Kanamycin Sulfate) http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=24795 or Furan 2 http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=4827

I would also check to make sure nothing in the tank could be snagging him.. use pantyhose/nylons test to drag across anything in the tank. If they snag the hose they're too rough for him. I think that's just rot though. Live plants shouldn't hurt. If you've got rocks or other ornaments in there that might.

I like New Life Spectrum Betta the best: http://www.amazon.com/New-Life-Spectrum-Betta-Formula/dp/B0038JTL1Y They are smaller than average pellets and I feed 5-8 split up into 2 or even 3 small meals a day with one fast day a week. In the past I have used Omega One Betta Buffet feeding 3-4 a day split up. I like these okay but I like NLS better. Feeding a combo wouldn't hurt to give your guys variety or nutrition, but if you were to stick to one I'd say NLS. 

All the links are just to give you an idea what to look for. I don't know what's available where you are.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

norico said:


> I use under light. Is that wrong ?
> Yes, I use salt, but it's not working.
> No medicine and use salt ?
> I always break from change medicine, and use salt. He always back to worse.
> ...


I'm not sure if it's wrong to use it in light or not, I just know one medicine is supposed to be without light and I thought tetracycline was it.
As for using salt, if it's not working for you during breaks then forget I mentioned it.


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

callistra said:


> I see some red tips which look like rot. It's not bad at all though. I would use the salt at 1 tsp per 1 gallon (so half a tsp for half a gallon). Make sure it's predissolved. This is what you want: https://www.google.com/shopping/pro...a=X&ei=OknbUJLtNYTc8ASjkoDwBQ&ved=0CFUQ8wIwAA And stress coat at 1 ml per 1 gallon.. so half a ml with this: http://www.amazon.com/Stress-Coat-W...56548498&sr=8-1&keywords=api+stress+coat+plus Treat for up to 10 days or until the fins stop disappearing and you see some regrowth. IAL is great to add too. If this does not work or you've tried it a lot and want to try something different I'd go with an antibiotic like Kanaplex (Kanamycin Sulfate) http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=24795 or Furan 2 http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=4827
> 
> I would also check to make sure nothing in the tank could be snagging him.. use pantyhose/nylons test to drag across anything in the tank. If they snag the hose they're too rough for him. I think that's just rot though. Live plants shouldn't hurt. If you've got rocks or other ornaments in there that might.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much !
I really appriciate your help.
After I buy your recommend. And I keep him safe.

Thank you veru much for your advice !!!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Ah, I didn't see the red on the tail. 



> Isn't tetracycline supposed to be used with no light? I might be wrong.


Not that I am aware of. To treat Velvet is is recommended that you keep the fish in the dark because the parasite needs light to survive. Maybe that's what you were thinking of?


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

Tikibirds said:


> Ah, I didn't see the red on the tail.
> 
> 
> Not that I am aware of. To treat Velvet is is recommended that you keep the fish in the dark because the parasite needs light to survive. Maybe that's what you were thinking of?


Yes, I am sorry.
He doesn't like take a pic, and I turn a camera, he run away always.
Today, he cut his fin into middle and long. I worried that.

I see I always have light. It's not mind.

Thanks,


----------

